# Why no poodle mums



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was just browsing through breeder sites (just for fun, you realise - I think I need to wait at least a year before I start working on my husband to get another!) and it struck me that all the breeders use a cocker mum and a poodle dad, never the other way round.

Is there a reason for that? Do poodles make better dads than mums?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I do know there are some cockapoos with poodle mum's as my friend's 12 week old cockapoo came from a poodle mum and cocker dad.

I think in general its the size thing that the cocker is usually the bigger dog out of the cocker and the poodle and when you consider girls are often smaller than boys, especially when using toy poodles the size difference between a female toy poodle and male cocker could be lot whereas a female cocker would likely be a bit smaller and a male poodle a little larger.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It's a size thing


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

My flo's mum was a poodle. Flo is really really curly as well so I wonder if that's to do with the poodle mum??Far more so then Nell is


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We've only been breeding Cockapoos for four years now so are learning all the time. However I (Julia) bred trakehner sports horses to national champion level for 25 years and sheep commercially in the past too. In my own personal experience the offspring will take about 60% from it's mum. So when breeding a F1 Cockapoo the breeder can influence the type of Cockapoo to be born by the choice of parents. However if you then breed F1 to F1 you then get an F2 which can be unstable. Sometimes but not always, puppies in an F2 litter can potentially have three different looks, one like a cocker, one like a poodle and another like a Cockapoo.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy had a poodle mum


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Size is the reason from what I've seen. If you got a 25 pound cocker and a 10 pounds poodle, you want the larger to be the mom, else she could need a cesarean section and most likely have smaller litters too.


----------

